# Left 4 Dead 2



## Runnin' (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody here plays Left 4 Dead 2? If yes would you like to play along on steam? I am new to Left 4 Dead 2 and all I find is Russians playing L4D2


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

This game worth buying ? Easy to find team mates or you have to wait for friends to come online to play/co-op ?


----------



## DVJex (Dec 7, 2013)

Runnin' said:


> Anybody here plays Left 4 Dead 2? If yes would you like to play along on steam? I am new to Left 4 Dead 2 and all I find is Russians playing L4D2


Yea. Try posting in the playdate thread. And there are loads of servers including valve ones. I strongly recommend joining the L4D2 official group on Steam. It shows a big list of servers.



chris said:


> This game worth buying ? Easy to find team mates or you have to wait for friends to come online to play/co-op ?


Yea, IMO. Check gameplay videos, since it always boils down to personal opinions. You can play with randoms/AI on servers, no need to wait for friends.

OT : I guess TDF never really had a L4D2 thread. (Closest is this ancient thread :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/122393-official-left-4-dead-left-4-dead-2-multiplayer-partaayy.html )


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2013)

As this game is free now,Many people will be downloading it. So I bumped this.


----------



## chris (Dec 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> As this game is free now,Many people will be downloading it. So I bumped this.



I started download. Hope we will have many players to co-cp.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

I am downloading it too!!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

me too downloading


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2013)

Can I leave it at 1% ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Can I leave it at 1% ?



you mean to pause downloads ?  yes you can,you can resume later 

Just go to Library - downloads -select game- pause


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 26, 2013)

Downloading 7.5 GB @ 60 KB/s. fml.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

I just hope that they don't remove the game if I have not completed the download by that time because I know that I can't. If someone has a official confirmation on this subject then please post link, it would be really helpful.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I just hope that they *don't remove the game if I have not completed the download by that time* because I know that I can't. If someone has a official confirmation on this subject then please post link, it would be really helpful.



They can't remove it.It is tied to your account now


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> They can't remove it.It is tied to your account now



Well many games comes and goes from my account. I mean time limited games, they will come and go.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well many games comes and goes from my account. *I mean time limited games*, they will come and go.



I Know.but those games are like this "Shogun 2 --- 5 days remaining"  after 5 days it vanishes from your account.The Free L4D2 is like the Metro 2033 give away


> Left 4 Dead 2 free on Steam until tomorrow - TechSpot
> Unlike the usual free game Steam weekends, which allow you to play the game for free for a limited time, if you download Left 4 Dead 2 during the promotion it will add to your library, allowing you to play it free forever. It may not be the newest game, but for the grand total of $0 it sure is good value.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I Know.but those games are like this "Shogun 2 --- 5 days remaining"  after 5 days it vanishes from your account.The Free L4D2 is like the Metro 2033 give away



Thanks for the vote of confidence. As I started the download yesterday itself and more than 30% is already is already completed so what the hell let it download then to full. Thanks for the confirmation that game won't be deleted if I don't complete the install process till 10AM PST.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

the game is like 13GB. I can play it offline for now but when I start steam in online mode the game will start to update.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> the game is like 13GB. I can play it offline for now but when I start steam in online mode the game will start to update.



Its only 7.5 GB for download. I am currently downloading it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2013)

And I guess L4D3 is around the corner. Hopefully something at this year's E3.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

hey is the giveaway over?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> hey is the giveaway over?



no.get it now


*store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

actually right now m in office and can't activate it now...by the time I reach home the giveaway may get over right?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> actually right now m in office and can't activate it now...by the time I reach home the giveaway may get over right?



it ends on 2nd jan i think so


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 26, 2013)

It is free till 26th Dec.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea installed stream on my office lappy and added the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2013)

^You were doing it as fast as you could right?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 26, 2013)

I clicked on the play game button and it says "regisitered to Steam Account"
but no information on Steam
what to do??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I clicked on the play game button and it says "regisitered to Steam Account"
> but no information on Steam
> what to do??



have you installed steam on your pc ?  login in steam page


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^You were doing it as fast as you could right?



Oh Yea


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I clicked on the play game button and it says "regisitered to Steam Account"
> but no information on Steam
> what to do??



I too tried adding through the website... it said the same thing but nothing in the games list... Hence installed steam client and added the game


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 26, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> I clicked on the play game button and it says "regisitered to Steam Account"
> but no information on Steam
> what to do??



Dont try from browser, servers are pretty much fcked up. Login to your steam client and use this link.

steam://install/550


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

I think you may need to buy a game on steam from your steam account to be able to avail special discounts and so on.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank god I checked on time

Downloading 1% at 70kb/sec

A great Christmas gift for gamers
Thank u Santa and Valve




One question : Will the multiplayer be included?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Thank god I checked on time
> 
> Downloading 1% at 70kb/sec
> 
> ...



yes with multiplayer


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Thank god I checked on time
> 
> Downloading 1% at 70kb/sec
> 
> ...



*i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/464/879/a73.jpg


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 26, 2013)

got it worked 
just restarted steam and it good to go


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## rayfire (Dec 26, 2013)

Do i need to download the game?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Do i need to download the game?



 nope steam will post it to your house


----------



## rayfire (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> nope steam will post it to your house



lol, i meant sh i download it completely so that it is mine forever?
read this-*steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/announcements/detail/1964991833269216480


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

rayfire said:


> lol, i meant sh i download it completely so that it is mine forever?
> read this-*steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2/announcements/detail/1964991833269216480



nope even if you download 0.1% game is yours 

Offer over - now it is $9.99


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> nope even if you download 0.1% game is yours
> 
> Offer over - now it is $9.99



Already downloading at 82%.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there is anyway to track all "free game of the day" on steam/origin and other


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Is there is anyway to track all "free game of the day" on steam/origin and other



Be active on Internet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> nope even if you download 0.1% game is yours
> 
> Offer over - now it is $9.99



Just to be safe ? if i close the download will it remain in my library ? or dissapear ?


----------



## chris (Dec 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Just to be safe ? if i close the download will it remain in my library ? or dissapear ?



It will stay in library. Why close download ? Just start download, set it to not auto update. This way you can download whenever you need it.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

Haven't downloaded it yet... I can later right?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Haven't downloaded it yet... I can later right?



Do you have it in your Library ??


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

yup yup


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yup yup



Then you can.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Just to be safe ? if i close the download will it remain in my library ? or dissapear ?



It will remain bro - nothing to worry,you can resume it at any time


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone up for some tonight? ID: nvidiageek (pfft... obviously).


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Anyone up for some tonight? ID: nvidiageek (pfft... obviously).



Just let Sunday come... Gonna be back in NIT then and with the high speed internet there, downloads gonna be over within minutes!!!


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 27, 2013)

Downloading 79% at 200kbps


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Downloaded in a little less than 2hrs @ 1.5MB/s. Spectranet ftw!
Cant play ryt now, exams going on.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 28, 2013)

If the game is downloading at a lower speed compared to what your connection really offers then you might want to change download server.
View>Settings>Downloads and select download region as Japan, South Korea or somewhere in Europe.

Many might not see any change as our connection speed rarely saturate any server out there.

My connection offers 16mbps-20mbps down so switching to S.Korea really helped.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

Guys anyone up for Co-Op. I have the game ready to play if anyone wants to.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 13, 2014)

Played the game yesterday for the first time....had lots of fun playing  it . anybody wanna play co-op add me on steam steamID- sarang235


----------



## chris (Jan 13, 2014)

sarang235, added you. Add me for coop, i play late night, 11 PM+


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 13, 2014)

chris said:


> sarang235, added you. Add me for coop, i play late night, 11 PM+


...I too play at late night.....see you tonight...


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 14, 2014)

Played yesterday co-op with chris......Co-op in this game is real fun...especially if played with a friend...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 16, 2014)

If anyone want to add me my id - kapilove77


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll download this game soon, hope to meet you guys in co-op. 

My steam ID: wuodland


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 18, 2014)

Im off for the weekend. I'll play on monday. Chris and kapilove are added in my account. We can play together if u guys arre free on monday.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sunday i can play or after 10.30pm on monday i can play.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

I can play as well if someone wants to do Co-Op.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2014)

^wanna play now ? steam id is nerevarine5, add me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm ready too. I'm gonna add Nervarine.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

wait wait.. let me download the game. 
512kbps internet yay!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

^Dat suks.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

but add me anyway.
although i hate pc gaming now. i used to be a pc gamer
my id in link below.


> link


i played the game for 96hours in total. 
this was the time before the dlc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

^PS4? I'm jelly.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too. but playing it on X360.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^PS4? I'm jelly.



yes but i will use a different account for it. i created my account when psn did not have india as a country for adding the address. so i used a random uk address.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 27, 2014)

I can play tonight  at 10+....steamid sarang235


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Played a lot of Co-Op with Geek. Disconnection was a problem but was real fun nonetheless.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

^True that.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Played a lot of Co-Op with Geek. Disconnection was a problem but was real fun nonetheless.



how big is the game bro?
I hope you guys play leggy on steam and not the pirated game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

^Our mastah GabeN has provided us with free legit L4D2.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> how big is the game bro?
> I hope you guys play leggy on steam and not the pirated game.


Yeah...its the free version i got on 26th december from steam


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2014)

wow thats good. i bought mine in 2009 for inr600  from planetM.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2014)

Played a match yesterday night with NVIDIAGEEK, The part where the three of them shot me to death only to ress me back was funny


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone want to play tonight?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

Played Offline campaign for sometime but felt lonely and left it. Game is only meant to be played in Co-Op to enjoy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 31, 2014)

^Is that how loneliness feels like? Damn that's scary. Couldn't even play it for a minute, me, offline.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

Offline mode felt fine. It's not lonely or anything. But yeah it's definitely somewhat boring.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Is that how loneliness feels like? Damn that's scary. Couldn't even play it for a minute, me, offline.



LOL you can always play with me.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

Finally started playing this game in Co-Op thanks to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for his dedicated server for us.


----------



## DDIF (May 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Finally started playing this game in Co-Op thanks to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for his dedicated server for us.



Effing fun, played more than 3.5 hours and didn't even know that much time has passed. Awesome.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

As requested I am posting the mods here which I use for this game.

*Character Mods*
Resident Evil Revelation Characters - Rachael Foley for Zoey
Let Me Live Zoey  if you want her(Zoey) vanilla face with better look.
Ellis - Blink-182 Reskin for Ellis
U.S. Marine Coach for Coach
Commander Shepard for Nick
Juliet for Rochelle


*Weapons*
Katana - gold for Katana
Titanfall B3 Wingman for Magnum
Titanfall Longbow-DMR Sniper for Sniper
Titanfall Hemlok BF-R for Assault Rifle
Titanfall EVA-8 Shotgun for Shotgun
Titanfall C.A.R. SMG for SMG 1
Titanfall R-97 Compact SMG for SMG 2
Titanfall Spitfire LMG for LMG
Titanfall R-101C Carbine Looks awesome and the sound is also very good.
Detailed Pipebomb with Animated Lightbulb for PipeBomb
Beretta 92FS (Pistols) fir pistols. The Reload animation for reloading both pistols is quite nice.

*Sounds*
Healing Sounds: Sexual Healing! for Healing sound while using Medkit. Its very good actually
The Last of Us Main Menu Soundpack Nice Music

*Items and Enhancements*
Tron Style Med Kit for Medkit, I use this so they glow, easy to find in dark areas.
Team Health Counter Shows the Health numbers just above the Health Bar. Easier to see how much health you  got.
Informal Skyboxes Graphical Enhancement
Cinematic Lighting Effects Again Graphical Enhancement
Improved Blood Textures *THIS YOU SHOULD NOT MISS*


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

Where is the oni chan mod.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> Where is the oni chan mod.



I don't know, in Steam workshop maybe ?? 

Anyway time for screenshots

Just look at [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION], looting a gal, he couldn't come to save the gal but here he is to loot her.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7344/14131347461_9bd9b6cd0e_b.jpg

And there is he, shamelessly going away after looting me, Just like that. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14131345411_8a03b5c4af_b.jpg

You wanna eat me, yeah come and taste my Magnum Biatch.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5446/13948029880_d72c46631c_b.jpg

Ohh...Whats that Did the leg still hurts commander, yeah thats right, thats gonna happen when a lady curses you. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2919/14111499376_b6e3bf3111_b.jpg

Yeah we got that right didn't we, Comander Shepard, Capt. Coach and a Chainsaw handler, I wonder how zombies gonna survive. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2912/13948014659_f65c9672d0_b.jpg

So thats the best weapon you got, a fckin Frying pan. Are you gonna seriously pose with that. [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7364/14154762813_7c7fbcd0db_b.jpg

Yeah thats right, [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will kill you with a Frying Pan. Copme and get it. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7314/13948023639_57986724fd_b.jpg

oooohhhhh.....Coach and Gal together...BAD COMBO. [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] go with her. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2929/13948047760_9fee02657e_b.jpg

Commander always lives no matter if the entire squadron dies, commander always lives. 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5077/14134692065_a71257297c_b.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

onii chan mod
[YOUTUBE]XKn4P5Yevfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

^^ Nope certainly not gonna use it, it changes things too much and not in the way I like.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

^^afraid of aliens ?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^afraid of aliens ?



Not afraid of aliens but I play L4D 2 to kill zombies not aliens.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 8, 2014)

Add Max Payne mod 

I will post soon


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

are u gusy playing against  bot zombies, or pvp?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> are u gusy playing against  bot zombies, or pvp?



Bot Zombies.


----------

